# يااااااااااااااا شباب ممكن تجاوبوني على سؤالي واكون شاكر فضلكم



## احمد نم نم (6 مارس 2009)

ما هوه المعدن الذي لا تنفذ من خلاله القوه المغناطيسيه .......ولوكان عباره عن سبيكه يارت تكتب التفاصيل ممن تتكون ..... ولكم مني جزيل الشكررررر


----------



## almashraee (31 مايو 2009)

I think the minerale that has the sustibility K= 1 has strongliy megnatesum like the Megnatite minerale how? I think that is releated to the interial structural. 
please go to http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/505970/rock/80197/Magnetic-properties#ref=ref618693 for mor information about your subject.


----------



## almashraee (31 مايو 2009)

for more information please go to 
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/505970/rock/80197/Magnetic-properties#ref=ref618693


----------



## thanaa (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ادخل إلى موقع 
key to metal.com
وستجد المعلومات انشاء الله


----------

